# door grab handles need sprucing up



## pistolpete1515 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi all

Finally decided that the door grab handles are becoming unsightly enough to warrant sorting out... what has everyone else done to improve the look? Was thinking of either gluing leather or more expensive alcantara around them does anyone have any suggestions or better still pics of what they have done??

cheers


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

a few peeps carbon wrap them... i've not got any pics though..jst a suggestion 8)

James


----------



## keithytt (Jun 13, 2008)

I have contemplated this myself asthe prev keeper of mine must have worn rings and or bracelets as mine are srcratched to fook, going to remove mine and have them covered in alcantara.


----------



## pistolpete1515 (Apr 9, 2010)

let me know how you get on keithytt i'd be interested in seeing a few pics before I attempt it


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

You might want to contact Les on here. He was selling some leather covers either this Xmas or the one before and I think he may still have some, or be able to get them. I keep meaning to get some off him because mine are a bit of a mess too.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes I think he still sells them and they are pretty reasonable too


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

My grab handles are wrapped in Alacantra, the previous owner had them professionally done (and to my knowledge it wasn't cheap), but they look and feel amazing! For something so small, it really transforms the interior, and you can buy them from the TT Shop.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26 ... ndles.jpg/


----------



## keithytt (Jun 13, 2008)

The thread has got me thinking and having a butchers on the lovely Fleabay,

They are selling Alcantara in metre sections for about £15 i think....something like that,

May be worth buying couple metres and taking to an upholsterer....or buy a couple from the scrappy and having a blast with a glue gun or similar.....Beyond my expertise.!!!

I am going to have a blast this weekend if i can source one

Alternatively find some 3M material and take it to a wrapper....i cant see it costing anymore than £20 to do them???? Could be a cheaper CF copy?

I shall call the local upholsterer tomorrow and update (If anyone lives in N London or Essex there is a Simply Superb upholsterer in Enfield Lock Called B-TRIM...may be on the 'Tinternet they did my 330 Msport cab and i have to say were Magnificant


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Grab handle fitting instructions... not simple

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=16844387


----------



## keithytt (Jun 13, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Grab handle fitting instructions... not simple
> 
> http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=16844387


3 words - NOT A CHANCE!!

Haha, i think someone will be covering them whilst they are still on the car!!
Much as i like the car i am not spending 5 hours....with my expertise more neaerer to 4 million years just to make the handles look pretty....

I shall do my best with them on the car...I'll take the stick for it later!


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

GTT Twisties. One of the best interior mods you can do. Look and feel superb.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, Wak has these........










I like the idea of having stainlesss grab handles but I'm not really into the twist










Basically I want some stainless ones like the OSIR Carbon ones below


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










any engineers among us fancy making some? I'd be up for a set!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TTsline02 said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> ...


I have my engineer working on these at the moment amongst other things  although he is taking far too long for my liking. they will be oval in shape and made out of aluminium.

I will give him a prod when I see him this week.

Charlie


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Charlie said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> > __
> ...


Charlie, any chance your engineer might be making the little caps that cover the door card bolt too as I've seen ones with Quattro written on them on eBay but they're only stick on which sounds a bit naff! And the genuine ones from audi are something ridiculous like £45 EACH!!
And mine are scratched to death by previous owner! 

There's a project for you if you haven't yet started it 
Mike.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Grab handle fitting instructions... not simple
> 
> http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=16844387


Bloody hell, sod that! Surely there is an easier way to do this?!


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Someone on here, prob Les, has a pattern for covering them insitu.

If not then...............

wrap some paper around the handle and secure it with tape, cut back so there is a slight overlap with the door card, if you take a blunt instrument and follow the joint line between the door card and handle. Remove template and cut around curves, leave a couple of mm extra.

Put template on whatever material you have and cut out, try a test fit, if its all ok you can glue it in position (seam at back of handle so it can not be seen) and the excess material can be tucked up into the door card if thin enough with a small elec screwdriver.

Because the edges are tucked in you get a neat finish, although I tried it with carbon wrap and found the carbon weave too difficult to tuck in so I'd use a flat material.

Stu.

Edit - If you want a really quick fix then a couple of pieces of black electrical tape cut in situ with a scalpel worked for me until I can be bothered with door card.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi don't know if this helps ? I have the template in my draw upstairs if anyone requires it. This is the method I showed Les except I used double sided tape, been on over two years without a problem :wink:


----------



## jakon316 (May 22, 2011)

what kind of material have you used there?? looks great want to try this but dont want to use the carbon vinyl if its too thick to tuck in


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:wink:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I got one of the leather Velcro wrap off the bay look ok but I think they are a tad long I'll take a pick and post it when I set off for work


----------



## pistolpete1515 (Apr 9, 2010)

Kanikuman said:


> My grab handles are wrapped in Alacantra, the previous owner had them professionally done (and to my knowledge it wasn't cheap), but they look and feel amazing! For something so small, it really transforms the interior, and you can buy them from the TT Shop.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26 ... ndles.jpg/


The Alcantara look of these is exactly what i'm after.... how were they attached?? is there a seem at the back or do you reckon it was a take handles off job?


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Looks like a take off job to me very neat!


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

I want to "big up" the GTT handles that has been mentioned. You can get them in OEM brushed effect or chrome finish.

My drivers side one doesn't sit flush which is a little unsightly but they feel super and they look even better.
However they come at a price, I paid about £130 inc. delivery about 6 months ago.

If you haven't taken the door card off before then expect it to take a couple of hours at least plus a lot of swearing and have some old towels ready to rest the door card on your door sill while you are removing and fiiting the door card.

Peter


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Alcantara all the way - costs a fiver and looks fantastic:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=188921


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

mikesimbo said:


> [
> Charlie, any chance your engineer might be making the little caps that cover the door card bolt too as I've seen ones with Quattro written on them on eBay but they're only stick on which sounds a bit naff! And the genuine ones from audi are something ridiculous like £45 EACH!!
> And mine are scratched to death by previous owner!
> 
> ...


Actually I have got a quote to do some, some with the tabs and some without (that would stick on) as you can imagine the cost for the ones with tabs is rather more as twice as much metal is needed and a lot more machine work.

I have given him a prod today about the doorhandles and will be seeing him next week again so will look to progress the end caps, in fact I will start another thread to see if there is enough interest as obviously it isn't worth producing just a few pairs here and there 

Charlie


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Gforce said:


> I got one of the leather Velcro wrap off the bay look ok but I think they are a tad long I'll take a pick and post it when I set off for work


Ergh, ew, cough. Sorry, hand on a second.... Yep, I was just sick in my mouth.  :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gforce said:


> I got one of the leather Velcro wrap off the bay look ok but I think they are a tad long I'll take a pick and post it when I set off for work


I don't want to sound rude, but looks like very very thick, bad fitting condom, would not spend a penny on them. sorry :lol: :lol:

I got this handle problem too :? was thinking about 3m tape, but just doesn't look smart enough :roll:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Lol lol I dont mind at all just a stop gap and better than whats underneath too long too thick and will go in the bin when I find a permanent fix


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have sold loads of leather covers to members on here and send them out with an EASY to fit guide. I charge just £5 which includes 2 black leather covers, the fitting guide and first class P&P.

Before.








After fitting the covers.








Another I fitted.


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

basky said:


> Hi don't know if this helps ? I have the template in my draw upstairs if anyone requires it. This is the method I showed Les except I used double sided tape, been on over two years without a problem :wink:


what's the smallest piece of fabric I'd get away with? Im sure this would be plenty http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-A...Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item5199dbf9a4 but they do a 100mm x 200mm for £0.99 which would be great if big enough.

Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afatlout (Sep 22, 2015)

Sorry to necropost but I don't seem to be able to PM as a new member.

Les, do you still have any of your leather covers for sale for the grab handles on the Mark 1 TT?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

afatlout said:


> Sorry to necropost but I don't seem to be able to PM as a new member.
> 
> Les, do you still have any of your leather covers for sale for the grab handles on the Mark 1 TT?


I make them to order. I will pm you payment details now


----------



## Harry ScroTTer (May 16, 2016)

Are these easy to fit? I'd be interested though for some reason I can't seem to upload a picture!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Harry ScroTTer said:


> Are these easy to fit? I'd be interested though for some reason I can't seem to upload a picture!


Yes easy to fit, no need to remove the handles door cards or anything else. I provide easy to fit instructions and along with postage to UK addresses just £8-50p a set.


----------



## muppet05 (May 22, 2016)

Ordered!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

muppet05 said:


> Ordered!


Got it but I need your full name and address to send them to.


----------



## Harry ScroTTer (May 16, 2016)

Can you post some more pictures please?


----------



## Mattyv33 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi there, I am looking for these leather grab handle covers if you still do them? Not sure how to pm..


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mattyv33 said:


> Hi there, I am looking for these leather grab handle covers if you still do them? Not sure how to pm..


I will PM you now.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

If we could see what they looked like, you might get some more orders!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

pcbbc said:


> If we could see what they looked like, you might get some more orders!


There have been a number of threads about my handle covers including a couple from me many showing the covers fitted. 
What's to see other than they look as original as they could be and understated.

Here is one I fitted to a members car some time ago


----------



## Nelka (Apr 27, 2011)

Just PM'd you Les.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nelka said:


> Just PM'd you Les.


PM replied to. These are £8-50p a set posted to within the UK


----------



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)

PM for Les!


----------



## ERN900T (Jan 12, 2017)

I've just got my Mk1 TT (Roadster 180 Q) so am guessing that I will also have to build up my post count before I can contact Les - unless he can contacts me first !

Everything else about the interior has held up really well despite it being 16 years / 125k old


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Will PM you now



ERN900T said:


> I've just got my Mk1 TT (Roadster 180 Q) so am guessing that I will also have to build up my post count before I can contact Les - unless he can contacts me first !
> 
> Everything else about the interior has held up really well despite it being 16 years / 125k old


----------



## ERN900T (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks - advice followed !


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All 4 sets will be posted this afternoon inc your ERN.

Thanks.


----------



## yarmon1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Les are these still available do the handles need to be removed, they look good fitted. Can you advise Thanks Ray


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Ray,
I make them to order £8-50p per set including easy to fit instructions and no you don't need to remove anything to fit them which makes them easier than many out there. I will PM you details now.
Les.



yarmon1 said:


> Hi Les are these still available do the handles need to be removed, they look good fitted. Can you advise Thanks Ray


----------



## Da1sycat (Nov 16, 2017)

Les id like a set of these, don't seem able to PM yet as a new member.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Da1sycat said:


> Les id like a set of these, don't seem able to PM yet as a new member.


PMd you.


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

les said:


> Da1sycat said:
> 
> 
> > Les id like a set of these, don't seem able to PM yet as a new member.
> ...


Keen on a pair of these. Pm'ed u Les


----------



## Andywill (Aug 29, 2017)

Les, I have PM'ed you. Andy


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All PMs replied too.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have posted the handle covers off 2nd class to all those who have paid me. Thanks.


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

Les, don't suppose you make these in perforated leather?


----------



## Prophet (Oct 20, 2017)

Are there any pictures of these covers?


----------



## davidball (Jun 24, 2014)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1027113


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Prphet said:


> Are there any pictures of these covers?


I did have some but Photobucket put an end to posting them.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

One of Les's covers fitted in mine


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I only use the best supple leather to make them and include easy to fit instructions. No need to remove the door cards or handles. There are people on here with cars that I fitted them too 6 years ago and report they still look as good as the day I fitted them. Shame about photobucket as its stopped a lot of people posting pics.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Allspeed said:


> One of Les's covers fitted in mine


Thanks for that, looks good.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 20, 2017)

How do I go about getting a set?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Prphet said:


> How do I go about getting a set?


I will PM you now.


----------



## Arpy (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi Les, I'm a Newbie and can't PM yet. I'd like a set of your grab handle covers. Can you PM me with the details please.
Cheers Arpy


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Arpy said:


> Hi Les, I'm a Newbie and can't PM yet. I'd like a set of your grab handle covers. Can you PM me with the details please.
> Cheers Arpy


PM sent.


----------



## annapurna (Apr 9, 2018)

My door handles are very scratched and I am looking to replace or cover with black leather.
Does Les still do the leather covers? I've just joined the forum and haven't worked out how to pm yet.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

annapurna said:


> My door handles are very scratched and I am looking to replace or cover with black leather.
> Does Les still do the leather covers? I've just joined the forum and haven't worked out how to pm yet.


YOU need to donate to be able to pm


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm sure Les will see this, don't fret.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

annapurna said:


> My door handles are very scratched and I am looking to replace or cover with black leather.
> Does Les still do the leather covers? I've just joined the forum and haven't worked out how to pm yet.


I will PM you details now.


----------



## annapurna (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks for the PM Les, I've just sent across payment


----------



## NickA555 (Mar 12, 2018)

Les - I'm interested in a set of these if you can still supply them?

I assume they come in black too as I can't see a lot of the pics on this thread?

Cheers


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

NickA555 said:


> Les - I'm interested in a set of these if you can still supply them?
> 
> I assume they come in black too as I can't see a lot of the pics on this thread?
> 
> Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## iain26 (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm interested in a set of these as well, can you pm me details


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

iain26 said:


> I'm interested in a set of these as well, can you pm me details


PM sent.


----------



## NickA555 (Mar 12, 2018)

les said:


> NickA555 said:
> 
> 
> > Les - I'm interested in a set of these if you can still supply them?
> ...


I can't reply to your PM Les but I've sent the money via PP gift and included my address as a note so hopefully you see it.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Terry63 (Apr 23, 2018)

Would also like a set of these and also a new member any chance you could pm me details Les thanks


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Terry63 said:


> Would also like a set of these and also a new member any chance you could pm me details Les thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Terry63 (Apr 23, 2018)

Payment sent Les thanks


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All handle covers not already posted have been posted this afternoon.


----------



## gronk1967 (Mar 18, 2019)

les said:


> Arpy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Les, I'm a Newbie and can't PM yet. I'd like a set of your grab handle covers. Can you PM me with the details please.
> ...


Les, new member here, I know it's an old thread, are you still doing these?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

gronk1967 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Arpy said:
> ...


Yes I make them to order. £11 a set inc postage within the UK.


----------



## gronk1967 (Mar 18, 2019)

les said:


> Arpy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Les, I'm a Newbie and can't PM yet. I'd like a set of your grab handle covers. Can you PM me with the details please.
> > Cheers Arpy


Happy to purchase a set Les, can you PM me the details?


----------



## gronk1967 (Mar 18, 2019)

Paypal sent


----------



## gronk1967 (Mar 18, 2019)

les said:


> Yes I make them to order. £11 a set inc postage within the UK.


Leam your get the paypal OK? can't PM you


----------



## jakew92 (Apr 11, 2020)

New member here, Hi!
Les are you still making these door handle covers? If so can I purchase a set please.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yep. I make them to order. £11-50p posted. Payment via PayPal.
Thanks.


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

les said:


> Yep. I make them to order. £11-50p posted. Payment via PayPal.
> Thanks.


Hi Les, Do you still make the handle covers? If so I would like a pair please.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Blacklab! said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. I make them to order. £11-50p posted. Payment via PayPal.
> ...


I most certainly do in fact I sent a set to a member today. I made 3 sets so have 2 sets left.
Seems the drop down box for me to PM anybody is playing up and it's just flashing up briefly before sending me to your profile for some reason. :x


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

les said:


> Blacklab! said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


OK Les, Just send your paypal details and I will pay for them and send my address. I would like black please.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Replied, I only do black as matching other colours is a nightmare.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have one set left if anybody wants it. I make a few sets at a time when a member requests a set so be quick.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

les said:


> I have one set left if anybody wants it. I make a few sets at a time when a member requests a set so be quick.


If the remaining set hasn't gone can I buy it please?  
Thanks.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

silverbug said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I have one set left if anybody wants it. I make a few sets at a time when a member requests a set so be quick.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

les said:


> silverbug said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Thanks Les.
I've just replied to you.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

David Dickson, you have 2 PMs waiting in your inbox mate. Do you still want a set as I can offer them up to others if not. Cheers.


----------



## Gossa (Aug 18, 2019)

les said:


> David Dickson, you have 2 PMs waiting in your inbox mate. Do you still want a set as I can offer them up to others if not. Cheers.


DIBS please if he doesn't want them, I am a VERY fast payer! LOL!


----------



## bluenoze (Aug 6, 2018)

get some faux leather , make a template and glue them on.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

BTW guys, I only use the best leather as used in quality leather as used in best quality leather clothing not thick furniture leather nor some cheap plastic/vinyl. I have been making these and selling them to members on here for many years and my feedback tells you all. I also include how and the best and very easy way to fit them. No need to remove the door cards and the result will last many, many years as reported on this and a number of other threads.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi Les,do you have any covers left,if so can i have a pair thanks mate,pm me with your details please thanks.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes mate. However, I am waiting for ink for my printer to copy the instructions. I have a couple waiting and will message you as soon as I have this bloody ink am waiting for.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

I had a pair of covers this morning from Les , they look great I have to say  .
Alas, I need some glue to fit them and in these lockdown times it's proving harder than I thought to source..... :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

silverbug said:


> I had a pair of covers this morning from Les , they look great I have to say  .
> Alas, I need some glue to fit them and in these lockdown times it's proving harder than I thought to source..... :?


Although I prefer to use evo stick timebond contact adhesive some have used copydex latex adhesive and some double sided tape.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks Les.
I've given up trying to source Timebond as I don't need a tin just for 2 bits of leather .
Have gone for a tube of Gorilla contact clear adhesive, it says it's waterproof , re-positionable and suitable for leather.
Just have to wait for Royal Mail now.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Timebond can be bought in a tube for £2, in fact I didn't know you could buy it in tins. :roll:


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

les said:


> Timebond can be bought in a tube for £2, in fact I didn't know you could buy it in tins. :roll:


I've looked everywhere for it in tubes , perhaps in these lockdown times it sold out  .
Only reference for it in a tube was on B&Q website , and it said no stock :? .
Nothing on eBay either , only tins.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Been waiting on ink for my printer so I can print off the fitting instructions, it's now arrived. Anybody else wanting a set of genuine leather easy to fit (without removing the doorcards etc) door pull handle covers just let me know as I have more leather to make them. Sorry black only however.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Can you send them to the U.S.? Of course I'd pay for the postage increase.

Thanks


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

You have a pm les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

torqueit said:


> Can you send them to the U.S.? Of course I'd pay for the postage increase.
> 
> Thanks


I can send them anywhere and have sent them to the USA before costing £2-50p more for postage. However under the present lockdown and postal situation it seems items being sent are taking a lot longer to arrive.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

les said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> > Can you send them to the U.S.? Of course I'd pay for the postage increase.
> ...


Sounds great. I'll send a PM.

Thanks


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Anymore for anymore before I post tomorrow?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All paid for handle covers posted yesterday first class. Please give the PO plenty of time to deliver in these difficult times due to the virus.


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Still making these Les ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Coope said:


> Still making these Les ?


Yep, I make them to order. £11.50p a pair sent to UK addresses £11.50p ROTW. Payment via PayPal.


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

I'd like a set please..... PayPal detail ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Coope said:


> I'd like a set please..... PayPal detail ?


PM sent.


----------

